# Sage Maverick vs Salt HD



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any intel on this comparison. I have a maverick and love it, but am curious about the Salt HD. Looking at 10s to replace an Orris H2 that went for a deep swim...


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Following this as I’m also interested in that comparison. Sorry to hear about the H2 😳


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m a total amateur fly fisherman, so don’t take my opinion too seriously. I casted both in 8 wt at the casting pond of my local shop because the Salt HD was on sale. I started off with the maverick, but I knew on the first cast with the Salt HD that I was taking it home. It felt lighter, I had a much easier time casting, and I was much more accurate with it. It wasn’t even close and the Salt HD felt way better to me. I used it in Alaska back in September and it performed well for me on salmon and trout. Again, I’m a noob fly fisherman so it may just be because I don’t know jack.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have both in a 10 wt. The SaltHD has been my go to bull redfish rod for a number of years. I broke it and while it was off for repair I picked up a Maverick to use in the interim and as a back up. The SaltHD is back to the Mav has been relegated to backup use.

I love both of them but a slight nod to the SaltHD in side by side useage. Now that said if I had to buy one tomorrow retail for the money I think I would buy the Mav and save $300.


----------



## O’io (Mar 13, 2018)

Salt HD is lighter and more responsive. I feel it has more backbone too, but that might just be because it is a little faster/responsive blank at the tip. A noticeable difference, but the Maverick is a great rod. Is a salt hd 2x better than a maverick? I don't think so price wise but it’s a very noticeable upgrade. I prefer it on recasting too.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I’ve fished nrx rods mainly for the last 10 years or better. I’ve had a few Scott’s and orvis rods mixed in there and recently switched to hardy. I was on a trip a few months ago and got to try the salt hd in 10 and 12 and that thing is for me the worst salt water rod I’ve ever thrown. Feels like a way heavier swing weight especially compared to an nrx + and felt way stiff with no feel at all. Even compared to the old nrx. The igniter was a different story that thing was pleasurable to cast. I would try a few other rods before you pull the trigger on that one. The nrx+ is a great rod and the hardy Zane pro pretty much took over for my main rod in all the line weights I use. Could just be me that was my observation of the rod! Best of luck on the rod hunt!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jreinfly said:


> ... I was on a trip a few months ago and got to try the salt hd in 10 and 12 and that thing is for me the worst salt water rod I’ve ever thrown. Feels like a way heavier swing weight especially compared to an nrx + and felt way stiff with no feel at all. Even compared to the old nrx. The igniter was a different story that thing was pleasurable to cast. I would try a few other rods before you pull the trigger on that one....


So the difference between the Salt HD and the Ingiter was exactly opposite for me, lol.

Having cast the Igniter, X, Salt HD and the Maverick, line choice will make a huge difference in how those rods feel. SA redfish warm for the Mav and X, SA Grandslam for the Salt HD and SA Inifinity salt for the Igniter were the lines I found seemed to feel the best. Another thing to consider is what you prefer in a rod action. I can cast just about anything, but I tend to prefer rods that load a little deeper in the blank and require a slightly longer casting stroke. So for me my rod preference is:
X, Mav, HD, Igniter. The X and the Mav have similar feeling actions while the X is lighter in hand and has great tip recovery and vibration dampening. This makes is a very accurate rod, as long as you do your part. The HD and the X share the same blank tech so have a similar light feel and excellent accuracy. The difference is the HD has a more powerful mid and butt section than the X. The Mav has a similar action to the X albeit slightly heavier feel in hand. I think the X is consistently more accurate than the Maverick but I'm not sure I'm as consistently accurate as either rod can be. The Salt HD seems to want to be driven a little harder and faster than the X. So this, to me, is where your preference for a shorter and faster casting stroke or a slightly longer and slower casting stroke comes in. To me, the Igniter is a very technical rod and not very forgiving to cast. Yes you can get a good cast out of it but to tap into that rods true casting potential is a narrow window. Certainly not a rod for the short game casts, although it is a very cool rod.
So, back to the original rods in the post. The HD is a great rod. The Maverick is a great rod and probably capable of 90-95% of what the Salt HD can do in the hands of a really good caster. Is it worth an extra $300 to you? As a new caster, probably not. If you like it and are ok with spending the money then get it.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I had the original Salt and for what its worth it was a great rod and had some back bone but after a few years it seemed to lose some "liveliness" and kind of went dead on me. Ended up switching to the Scott Sector line and really love that rod.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I usually fish Scotts and also love the NRX. I got a hold of an Igniter 10 weight, I thought it would be an awesome windy day, long distance permit rod. I rigged it up and cast it in my yard. I despised it, really heavy swing weight and literally way too fast and stiff. Possible that it needed to be over lined, Sage is classic for that. I thought the finish on it looked a bit cheap too for a high end rod.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

k-roc said:


> I usually fish Scotts and also love the NRX. I got a hold of an Igniter 10 weight, I thought it would be an awesome windy day, long distance permit rod. I rigged it up and cast it in my yard. I despised it, really heavy swing weight and literally way too fast and stiff. Possible that it needed to be over lined, Sage is classic for that. I thought the finish on it looked a bit cheap too for a high end rod.


This is why internet reviews of rods are just mostly a waste of time. Its is just so "in the eye of the beholder" You think the Igniter looks cheap yet you like the NRX which to me look like the cheapest rod on the market.

Its makes for fun banteriing and gives us something to do when we aren't fishing. But from a practical standpoint internet discussions of equipment have just about zero useful value. And for the record that includes my own reviews....lol.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I like how the NRX casts, I didn't really pay attention to the look of it all that much, there were tarpon to cast to...lol. A lot of guides like the NRX, definitely not a rod for entry level casters. As far as the Igniter goes, it might be sweet in the other line weights but that 10 was off, in my opinion anyhow. Has anyone else on the forum cast in the 10?


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

k-roc said:


> I like how the NRX casts, I didn't really pay attention to the look of it all that much, there were tarpon to cast to...lol. A lot of guides like the NRX, definitely not a rod for entry level casters. As far as the Igniter goes, it might be sweet in the other line weights but that 10 was off, in my opinion anyhow. Has anyone else on the forum cast in the 10?


I tried the 8 wt igniter with the air flo tropical punch and I actually liked it. It was good to cast had good accuracy and could launch some line. That also fits what you said with over lining. Also worth noting I would never replace my nrx or Zane pro with the igniter lol.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

k-roc said:


> I like how the NRX casts, I didn't really pay attention to the look of it all that much, there were tarpon to cast to...lol. *A lot of guides like the NRX, *definitely not a rod for entry level casters. As far as the Igniter goes, it might be sweet in the other line weights but that 10 was off, in my opinion anyhow. Has anyone else on the forum cast in the 10?


Guides will use whatever equipment manufacturer gives them the best pro staff deal. Rods, reels, lines, and especially boats. Now they won't use junk that doesn't do the job (at least most guides won't) but whenever you see a guide recommend something take it with a grain of salt.

Here's the best recommendation for gear. Go fishing and try lots of different gear. Then go fishing some. Then go fishing some more......LOL

Now one interesting side note. When you getting rod recommendations its really important to specify what rod weight you are talking about. Its just not as simple as asking about Brand X and their Model Y line of rods. As an example, I don't like NRX rods. They just don't work for me. And I came to that after fishing an 8, 9, and a 10. But last spring I was with a buddy and tried his 7wt. Now that rod/line combination worked for me. So go figure???


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Buddy bought an 8wt Maverick and brought it down to Texas with him for a trip. I spent a couple days messing with it. I was really impressed with how well it cast, it was both accurate and smooth. The maverick is a way better rod for the skiff than my 8wt igniter. That being said I prefer a CC PRO-1 or Axiom II-x for sight casting. Both rods are less expensive than the maverick and present a fly better for my casting style. The igniter has a place though, if I'm fishing the jetty and just trying to bomb casts in the wind or if I'm blind casting the bay on a nasty day nothing compares to the igniter.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a 6wt salt HD and it's really like a 7wt disgused as a 6wt casts well. I have not heard great things in the 8,10,11 was on this rod. Each line wt is different as is with every rod maker. I believe my scott sector in 8wt and 9wt are the best rods I own. But then so are my Winston alpha+ in 8wt and 9wt love those too. It's about the feel and if it feels better to you, you will be a better caster which means better fisherman catching more fish


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

What do you intend on using it for?


----------

